#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Decent hotel in PP close to nightlife/shopping

## harrybarracuda

Never been before but with Chiang Mai going down the shitter I'm considering a week or two in PP over New Year.

Ideally I want a nice hotel near the action so I don't have far to stumble home pissed. (By nice, I'm OK with $50-150 a night, although the lower end is preferred just to maximise beer vouchers).

Walking distance of markets and shopping would be good too.

Not worried about the tours and stuff because I'm sure a decent hotel will have a tour desk for all that stuff.

I'm not worried about the food, I rarely make breakfast anyway.

But good Wifi is a must even if they charge for it.

And not too noisy, obviously.

I rarely bother if I'm pissed, but if I do succumb to the temptation, the ability to bring a "language instructor" home would be good, too.

Your kind consideration is deeply appreciated.


 :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Town View Hotel Phnom Penh

Stayed here a few days in the executive suite which is 2 rooms joined together. Very convenient and only $75 a night or around that. French chicken place across the road is brilliant.

----------


## Orbit

Just my own opinion but I like these two..  Bougainvillier on the Riverside and Golden House International right in the heart of Street 136.  It is very hard to beat for position and quality for the price..  So out of the two I posted Golden is my choice.

Bougainvillier is more pricey, but you get what you pay for and it is very good and short walk to all the action/nightlife/cafes..

Cheers

Bougainvillier Hotel Phnom Penh, Cambodia: Agoda.com

Golden House International Hotel Phnom Penh, Cambodia: Agoda.com

----------


## harrybarracuda

Thank you gents I tripadvisoring I will go....

 :Smile:

----------


## david44

Mid Range safe bet The Plantation 2-3000baht
The Plantation Hotel, Phnom Penh - urban resort & spa

Or an island getaway where Ms Adventure can even hold your dick so you can drink fatser Co-Pi Pi

Paradise Resort Phi Phi | Long Beach Hotel | Koh Phi Phi, Krabi, Thailand

free massage if you stay long enough makes it seem like home

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Mid Range safe bet The Plantation 2-3000baht
> The Plantation Hotel, Phnom Penh - urban resort & spa
> 
> Or an island getaway where Ms Adventure can even hold your dick so you can drink fatser Co-Pi Pi
> 
> Paradise Resort Phi Phi | Long Beach Hotel | Koh Phi Phi, Krabi, Thailand
> 
> free massage if you stay long enough makes it seem like home


Off your meds again David?

----------


## 9999

136 street, nice hotel $50 per night just across from Red Fox pub forget the name. Red Fox is a great pub.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Never been before but with Chiang Mai going down the shitter I'm considering a week or two in PP over New Year.


What's wrong with Chiang Mai?

----------


## Dillinger

It's fukkin freezin in December  :Smile:

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Ideally I want a nice hotel near the action so I don't have far to stumble home pissed





> Walking distance of markets and shopping would be good too.


The action is on the Riverside, roads off Sisowath Quay ("beach road"), and on around Street 51 Pontoon / HOD, Sorya "Walkabout" area, latter is closer to markets (speaking about Phsar Thmey. Well there's fruit and veg and fish wet market closer to River, Phsar Kandal, but I don't think you want that :Smile:  ). 

Middle option to reach both areas could be Asia Tune Hotel, modern real hotel (not affiliated with AirAsia's Tune Hotels), good value but to get to the Riverside you'll need to cross some areas that have no street lights (or didn't have?), and Norodom blvd. You could always take tuk tuk or motodop USD1, or less like 2-3k riel if you appear like expat, USD2-whatever if you look drunk stoned or if it is raining.

Closer to 51 and closer to Riverside many hotels have really, really bad rooms, that is windowless coffins. From Asia Tune its 5 min walk to barang food street, Mexican, Kebabs, English...




> Golden House International right in the heart of Street 136


True, Golden House is good and have good rooms and location is great for Riverside, but they too have some windowless coffin rooms as well, most resembing some mildly upgraded concentration camp. Once upon a time, online booking, lasted 3 mins there then went down to speak with them and was upgraded to highest floor which then was very nice. Totally relaxed and no problems with, them travel guides and language instructors joining should you like to learn Khmer. Every hotel on this street lives off that. It's a nice location to go for a morning run on Tonle Sap. 





> so I don't have far to stumble home pissed


Word to the wise... Golden House has killer stairs, from street level, ok you can crawl them up like in Angkor Wat, but coming down... carelessly walking out in drunken haze might result in broken neck...

There's also Ohana hotel very near the river on 148 too, cheaper rooms a bit tired, better rooms very good, again a real hotel with good rooms within your 50-150 budget. Could be a good idea to see the room first whatever you choose. You won't be left without a room in PP.

Sugar opposite Ohana has very nice instructors.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Never been before but with Chiang Mai going down the shitter I'm considering a week or two in PP over New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck all if you're 12 or go to bed at 10pm.

----------


## wackyjacky

I go to PP all the time and know the hotel scene pretty well. If you really want to spend $50+ and will be fucking around 136 and 104, Get the $55 suite at Lux or something similar at Riverside Suites (if you don't want the bars right in your face). For $35 or so, I like Le Grande Mekong around the corner. Asia Tune is OK, but  a bit far from the mongering areas. It's close to 172 though, where there's lots restaurants. They're cheapest on Cheap Tickets $30 or so. Monsoon on 130 is pretty good, well located, and about $25. There's a bunch of new high end joints a couple kms away for $50 or less, but inconvenient for walking to anyplace. ps: I just stayed at a place called Vacation Boutique Hotel. Brand new and pretty nice. It's on 136 and Norodam. Maybe 5 blocks from the nightlife and 3 from the Central Market. It is a steal at $25.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Riverside Suites


Very nice when you get their better rooms riverside.

Never stayed in Monsoon, but many like it.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Just go out earlier Harry.....

----------


## wackyjacky

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that the Cadillac Bar and restaurant now has a couple apts above right on the River. It's called Riverview Suites and they're huge, like 130sqm for $50-60. They look like a better deal that the two I mentioned earlier Lux and Riverside. Look on Agoda/Booking.com.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just my own opinion but I like these two..  Bougainvillier on the Riverside and Golden House International right in the heart of Street 136.  It is very hard to beat for position and quality for the price..  So out of the two I posted Golden is my choice.
> 
> Bougainvillier is more pricey, but you get what you pay for and it is very good and short walk to all the action/nightlife/cafes..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Bougainvillier Hotel Phnom Penh, Cambodia: Agoda.com
> 
> Golden House International Hotel Phnom Penh, Cambodia: Agoda.com


Must be good as one is full and the other only has shitty rooms left.

I got a Superior Double at the Town View for $47 a night, so that's that done and dusted.

It's a research trip, so I have plenty of time to stroll around and look at other options if the place is entertaining enough to make me want to go back.

Thanks for your advice gentlemen.

----------


## stroller

Awaiting trip report with pics of sleazy hookers.  :Very Happy:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Awaiting trip report with pics of sleazy hookers.


Well where do I have to go to get those selfies then?

 :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

Shocking to know that a stalwart TD member and someone we thought was  a clean young lad should be indulging in third world sleaze.

Damn, I wish I was going there. :bananaman: 

Very happily married though, with not the slightest possibility of STDs. And _that_ is a great weight off the mind...

----------


## Iceman123

I am sure the bold Harry will share his sexcapades upon his return. 

It will be so exciting to hear his tales of cheap and meaningless sex with illiterate whores. 
The stories will hold my interest for about as long as his performance.

----------


## wackyjacky

Judging your choice of crib, it seems that you don't need to get laid. Try Rehabb bar on 178 on the other side of Norodam. It's a nice higher end bar with decent Thai food. Tell Natalie that Jack sent you.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am sure the bold Harry will share his sexcapades upon his return. 
> 
> It will be so exciting to hear his tales of cheap and meaningless sex with illiterate whores. 
> The stories will hold my interest for about as long as his performance.


To be honest spending time with babbling strumpets isn't high on my list. So don't be too surprised if you hear nought.

In fact if it's that kind of place I may need to pack this.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Judging your choice of crib, it seems that you don't need to get laid. Try Rehabb bar on 178 on the other side of Norodam. It's a nice higher end bar with decent Thai food. Tell Natalie that Jack sent you.


Does she owe you money?

----------


## Orbit

Corner bar in street 136.  You can't miss it.  Great atmosphere and it is a popular Expat meeting pub.  It's on the corner diagonally across and down a bit from Golden House hotel.  You will always find someone there who will be happy to steer you in the right direction.  The tuk tuk driver who always parks his tuk tuk across the road is an ok guy also.  He took me around a bit to the killing fields and a wildlife sanctuary out in the Country.    I found the place safe but the beggars get on your nerves a bit.  Cheers

----------


## wackyjacky

> Originally Posted by wackyjacky
> 
> 
> Judging your choice of crib, it seems that you don't need to get laid. Try Rehabb bar on 178 on the other side of Norodam. It's a nice higher end bar with decent Thai food. Tell Natalie that Jack sent you.
> 
> 
> Does she owe you money?


I wish. Unlike the rest of my deptors, she would pay me back.  Val's hot, smart, is a good cook, and fun. It's just the best place near your hotel.

----------


## hazz

me being an idiot

----------


## harrybarracuda

Best place for the late night footy matches?

----------


## Dillinger

Open google maps you lazy fukker :Smile: 

There's a sports bar a 3 minute walk away from your hotel and score sports bar is a 15 minute walk

----------


## Loy Toy

> Get the $55 suite at Lux


Agree and fantastic meat pies across the road.

----------


## wackyjacky

^^^^^ Where, Paddy Rice ? I'll have to try 'em. Everything else I've had there was .....  meh. If they're "fantastic",  I bet they're outsourced. Some guy probably sells his pies to all the pubs.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Open google maps you lazy fukker
> 
> There's a sports bar a 3 minute walk away from your hotel and score sports bar is a 15 minute walk


But by late I mean the ones that kick off at 3am.

Not an issue?

----------


## Dillinger

weekends should be fine.
With the clocks going back this month, are the games on earlier or later, my brains not started working yet :Confused: 

does your hotel have cable ?

Oh and the gooners should  be playing early on a Thursday evening soon  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Where, Paddy Rice ? I'll have to try 'em.


The small shop directly across the road from the Lux have meat pies in a pie warmer.

I believe the pies were outsourced and called The Best Aussie Pie or something like that. Great Value as is The Lux Hotel.

----------


## wackyjacky

I'm on 136 all the time and have never seen the pie purveyor. It's all hostess bars across the street I thought. I'll look harder next week. I don't like the regular rooms at Lux, just the King Suite and 1 bdrms.

----------


## Latindancer

> I'm on 136 all the time and have never seen the pie purveyor.


They ran out of field rat, and the pie purveyor's housing got knocked down because the government decided to sell the land to a Taiwanese company.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> weekends should be fine.
> With the clocks going back this month, are the games on earlier or later, my brains not started working yet
> 
> does your hotel have cable ?
> 
> Oh and the gooners should  be playing early on a Thursday evening soon


The games are on an hour later - 02:45 in Thailand, is PP on the same timezone?

----------


## Dillinger

Yea it is

----------


## 9999

The Lux is where I stayed on 136, would also reccomend with the room upgrade, good spot. You can buy a spliff over the bar across the road at the Red Fox then walk up the street past the hostess bars where they try drag you, it reminded me of walking down loi kroh road 8 years ago. 

Heading back over myself next week but this time to Sihanoukville staying at Queenco casino which is supposed to be pretty good.

----------


## Dillinger

Why the fuck would he want to buy one of the most unsociable drugs known to man ?

----------


## Iceman123

^
Just a guess, but probably because he is an unsociable kunt

----------


## wackyjacky

It's pretty bunk weed at the RF, but it gets the job done eventually. If you don't want it to be half tobacco, let them know 1st.

----------


## 9999

You can take your own in at roll it too they don't mind. You can sit upstairs in the poker game rolling spliffs and ordering drinks to the table its pretty sweet. Wednesday and Saturday used to be tournament night.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And daytime sightseeing:

1. Killing Fields
2.?
3.?
Etc.

----------


## 9999

Russian Markets, one of the top french restaurants

----------


## Bettyboo

I hope this is gonna turn into a picture thread!

----------


## Dillinger

^ The shopping part ?  :Smile: 




> Decent hotel in PP close to nightlife/shopping

----------


## Bettyboo

You know what the filthy git means when he says 'shopping'...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I was wondering why he was going to watch football........all is now clear.

----------


## wackyjacky

> And daytime sightseeing:
> 
> 1. Killing Fields
> 2.?
> 3.?
> Etc.


PP is no Chiang Mai. It's better for cheap nightlife, wine, and food. My Thai friends and expats go crazy in wine bars and drinking high end Scotch and Cognac. . There are a lot of good French restaurants where all the entrees are in single figures. There's not a lot to do during the day. I'm no fan of the 'Killing Fields'. It's way out there with not much to see unless you're into a tower of skulls. If you're into the morbid it's much better to stay in town with Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum IMO. IIWY #1 would be the National Museum, followed by the Royal Palace, and Wat Phnom. I'd rather go check out Kingdom Brewery during the day and Samai Rum Distillery on TH nights.

----------


## Orbit

I think this is the wildlife rescue center I visited but not sure.  If you have a spare day hire a Tuk Tuk and take a ride out into the country.  You will enjoy the day out.

Phnom Tamao Wildlife Rescue Center (Phnom Penh, Cambodia): Address, Phone Number, Attraction Reviews - TripAdvisor

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I think this is the wildlife rescue center I visited but not sure.  If you have a spare day hire a Tuk Tuk and take a ride out into the country.  You will enjoy the day out.
> 
> Phnom Tamao Wildlife Rescue Center (Phnom Penh, Cambodia): Address, Phone Number, Attraction Reviews - TripAdvisor


That's a good one, I like that kind of stuff, thanks.

----------


## Bettyboo

'Arry, you fukin liar!

Tell us what you're really up to, and add pics please.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Silly questions:

Visa on Arrival? Cost? Currency?

Should I take USD? Are there ATM's etc?

Departure Tax at the airport?

Any other "admin" details I should think about?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 'Arry, you fukin liar!
> 
> Tell us what you're really up to, and add pics please.


No, I'm big into zoos and aquariums. And reading the Tripadvisor report that sounds like it's really well done (it's more of a rehabilitation centre than a zoo).

I would surprise you with my depth Boo, but the trouble is you're normally doggy paddling in the shallow end.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^^ condoms, take a large pack in case you can't get decent ones there. Oh, and lots of zanax for the hangovers...

^ I've never been a good swimmer, so prefer to doggie paddle in the shallow end with my inflatable wings.

----------


## wackyjacky

> Silly questions:
> 
> Visa on Arrival? Cost? Currency?
> 
> Should I take USD? Are there ATM's etc?
> 
> Departure Tax at the airport?
> 
> Any other "admin" details I should think about?


Take USD to pay for your visa or get an E-Visa ($35) online. VOA is $30 now. There's ATMs everywhere.  No departure tax. You can get pretty much anything in the pharmacies here. Xanax is stupid for hangovers. It doesn't help with pain at all and you'll probably be too tired to go out again. Get yourself some Dicodin 60. Opiates are the only way to go.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I don't do that shit, OJ and Berocca normally does it for me. And extra sleep if I need it.

----------


## Dillinger

How long are you staying H ?

I reckon you'll hate it alone there after 2 nights. 

I've  been once with a friend, 6 years ago for a weekend, full of the lowest  life you could ever happen upon, that's the Barangs you'll be watchimg  footy with BTW. :Smile: 

That was just my experience though, getting chucked out of a nightclub for telling the security what i thought.

I'll never go back there TBH, dirty old town, but I will leave you with these tips:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en-G...&v=gMMgIqW9vso

Take US Dollars and many small denominations of them, they're accepted more than their own 1:4000 currency

Sit  near the front of the plane and walk fast when you get off, you wont  need that E Visa then. Google Cambodia e-visa scams and you will get my  gyst.

hire a tuk tuk driver to be on your beck and call, They are  cheap as chips and they will show you everything and warn you about  their fellow Cambodians scams of which there are many, keep you away from the unsavoury characters who lurk looking for pissed up Arsenal fans at 5am :Smile: , plus they speak good English 

Cambodians on the whole are nice people, you're more likely to be mugged by some Aussie with a sob story about him not having enough for his flight home

the killimg fields is a bit shit

----------


## wackyjacky

> I don't do that shit, OJ and Berocca normally does it for me. And extra sleep if I need it.


I've got a hangover and the squirts from mojitos, som tum, and oysters on the beach last night. I just ate a Codeine and it'll cure both in about 15 mins. I'll have a normal day and hit the gym now rather than laying around and licking my wounds.

----------


## grasshopper

I beg to differ with Dillie. The Killing Fields experience is much better these days. Was there a couple of months ago and the place has really lifted its game. A walking tour with the thing round your neck and people who experienced it speak at each stopping point about their personal experience whilst in there.

There are some nice up market restaurants within a tuktuk ride for a buck or two. Look em up on line. Still very cheap and the scenery in PP is a lot French colonial build type. Plus the usual baguets everywhere.

Hiring a day long tuk tuk driver is a good idea as well. Watch out at the airport for the drivers who ask where you want to go, pan the place you name and try and steer you elsewhere. Just insist on it and there will be no drama. 

I quite liked the place, especially the second time. Golden House was my gaff both times. Lots of up and down market bars in 136 street and the goils are friendly.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Silver river hotel street 136  great location, under $40/night

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Silver river hotel street 136  great location, under $40/night


Thanks a lot, you can continue your nap now.

 :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

Bouganvillier must be one of the noisiest hotels in PP. worst breakfast too. Run by french. Nuff said

----------


## Lostandfound

Lux is best bet imo. V quiet. Pay a bit extra for a "suite"

----------


## harrybarracuda

As I said, already booked.

----------


## Prikkus

> Ideally I want a nice hotel near the action so I don't have far to stumble home pissed. (By nice,* I'm OK with $50-150 a nigh*t, although the lower end is preferred just to maximise beer vouchers).


that's big bucks for PP - I usually stay in the $6 rooms, plenty of them about, and fine for taking skanks back to !

----------


## Dillinger

Do you see the kind of people you're gonna be knocking around with Arry?

 :rofl:

----------


## Prikkus

that's right, PP is cheap , cheap and cheerful! 100bucks for a room LMAO!!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally I want a nice hotel near the action so I don't have far to stumble home pissed. (By nice,* I'm OK with $50-150 a nigh*t, although the lower end is preferred just to maximise beer vouchers).
> 
> 
> that's big bucks for PP - I usually stay in the $6 rooms, plenty of them about, and fine for taking skanks back to !


Your mother must be very proud of you.

----------


## wackyjacky

> Silver river hotel street 136  great location, under $40/night


Silver River was an OK choice 6 or 7 years ago, but they've built so many much nicer places that are cheaper in the interim that it's gone out of consideration.

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems the Town View has a problem with stuff going missing from safe boxes. So onwards and upwards:




> The Lux is where I stayed on 136, would also reccomend with the room upgrade, good spot. You can buy a spliff over the bar across the road at the Red Fox then walk up the street past the hostess bars where they try drag you, it reminded me of walking down loi kroh road 8 years ago. 
> 
> Heading back over myself next week but this time to Sihanoukville staying at Queenco casino which is supposed to be pretty good.



There appear to be two Lux's.

Which one?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Okay I am booked in.

----------


## blockhead

I hope The Fox doesn't feature again on here, its an institution that people prize and has survived partly because it doesn't offer feature on boards I think. Paddy rice is OK for watching sport but they don't have much nouse when searching for events and Score bar over in St 278, just off Pasteur in BKK1 is much better although more expensive. It also has several excellent pool tables and is a huge custom built place and very nice. The Killing Fields is much better now with the commentary on headphones but it's a shit of a ride out there in a tuk tuk.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I hope The Fox doesn't feature again on here, its an institution that people prize and has survived partly because it doesn't offer feature on boards I think. Paddy rice is OK for watching sport but they don't have much nouse when searching for events and Score bar over in St 278, just off Pasteur in BKK1 is much better although more expensive. It also has several excellent pool tables and is a huge custom built place and very nice. The Killing Fields is much better now with the commentary on headphones but it's a shit of a ride out there in a tuk tuk.


So A/C taxi then?

----------


## Orbit

I found the Tuk Tuk ride a breeze and an opportunity to see the countryside.  Not sure about the Fox bar,  I was living about 4 doors down and never ventured in as it looked a dive.  If the Ganja is it's main claim to fame i won't be going inside any time soon.  Agree the killing Fields was good with headphones.  I took a lot of photos there but people back home were not impressed.  History is what it is and can''t be changed.   I think I will be back in Cambodia again to look around more.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I found the Tuk Tuk ride a breeze and an opportunity to see the countryside


How long was it out of interest?

----------


## Orbit

> Originally Posted by Orbit
> 
> 
> I found the Tuk Tuk ride a breeze and an opportunity to see the countryside
> 
> 
> How long was it out of interest?




Maybe an hour  tops, but we stopped for fuel..  It's really not that far.

----------


## Prikkus

[quote=harrybarracuda;3118140]


> Your mother must be very proud of you.



too right, gots meself a nice teachinjg job and always a skank or two in toe, and youreslelf? other than wanting to blow 150 a night on a room in the cheapest town ins Asia?

----------


## Prikkus

> Bouganvillier must be one of the noisiest hotels in PP. worst breakfast too. Run by french. Nuff said


I'd avoid Flamingoes, near Walkabout, 25bucks/night, not much different from my 6buck room just with aircon

very poor deal

blue toungue hotel is a good bet, can bring girls back no probs, rooms start about 25bucks

----------


## Prikkus

> Score bar over in St 278, just off Pasteur in BKK1 is much better although more expensive. It also has several excellent pool tables and is a huge custom built place and very nice. The Killing Fields is much better now with the commentary on headphones but it's a shit of a ride out there in a tuk tuk.


the Killing fields,??you mean people still watch that tired old liberal drivel, yawn......

----------


## harrybarracuda

[QUOTE=Prikkus;3119226]


> Originally Posted by Prikkus
> 
> 
> 
> Your mother must be very proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> too right, gots meself a nice teachinjg job and always a skank or two in toe, and youreslelf? other than wanting to blow 150 a night on a room in the cheapest town ins Asia?


What do you teach? I assume it's not English.

Painting and decorating maybe?

----------


## Exit Strategy

> What do you teach? I assume it's not English. 
> Painting and decorating maybe?


Hair "dressing" with c.m

----------


## Exit Strategy

> blue toungue


Blue Tongue is a shithole

----------


## Exit Strategy

Ehm, best contribution to this thread  :Smile: 




> You know what the filthy git means when he says 'shopping'...

----------


## Exit Strategy

> I'd avoid Flamingoes


Flamingos is a shithole too and internal probs but if you arrive late they have free pickup from airport so you can discount USD9 from that rate, just make sure you book directly by email not paying up front so they will really have to pick you up to get paid. And Shanghai Club with very lovely Khmer language teachers is just opposite, if that is your thing. I'd take them to a proper decent hotel though.

----------


## Prikkus

> Originally Posted by Prikkus
> 
> blue toungue
> 
> 
> Blue Tongue is a shithole


is it? good location and fairly cheap, what's wrong with it?

----------


## Prikkus

> I And Shanghai Club with very lovely Khmer language teachers is just opposite, if that is your thing. I'd take them to a proper decent hotel though.


I usually use the 3buck shortime rooms in the locale, girls seem fine with that, you know because I like to show a girl a good time

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> I And Shanghai Club with very lovely Khmer language teachers is just opposite, if that is your thing. I'd take them to a proper decent hotel though.
> 
> 
> I usually use the 3buck shortime rooms in the locale, girls seem fine with that, you know because I like to show a girl a good time


Fuck me that's like a weeks pay for you, you must really like it.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Does that include the girl?...

----------


## Iceman123

> Does that include the girl?...


Why would you care? 
You are only interested in the boys with -
"memorable back passages"

----------


## Prikkus

it's fairly standard stuff, like why take them back to your own room,that's a hassle

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> I And Shanghai Club with very lovely Khmer language teachers is just opposite, if that is your thing. I'd take them to a proper decent hotel though.
> 
> 
> I usually use the 3buck shortime rooms in the locale, girls seem fine with that, you know because I like to show a girl a good time


Level of your "girls" does not seem too high... chicken farm? and as for you giving them a good time, dream on, they do that for work.

I do understand less than 1 hour short term relationships,  I accept that you believe in that, it is up to you. But IMHO I feel longime is much more awarding. Disclaimer, happily married now and this is in the past.

----------


## Prikkus

not for me the chicken farm , prefer the bars on the hill - but some girls do actually get into it,  esp if you have a regular

LT/ST it's all the same, and 'rewarding'?? lol , wot the fuk u on ??

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems Prikkus treats women with the same level of contempt that they secretly reserve for him.

----------


## chassamui

Prikkus sounds more like Mr earl than Aberlour. Then again, he could be neither of them.

I think it's actually Jeff's alter ego.

----------


## Prikkus

I'm actually a multi-nick of chassamui

----------


## Prikkus

> It seems Prikkus treats women with the same level of contempt that they secretly reserve for him.



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## baconandeggs

Is PP better for French food than Laos? Was thinking of doing Vietianne but heard the French food was western prices.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is PP better for French food than Laos? Was thinking of doing Vietianne but heard the French food was western prices.


Why would you travel to South East Asia for French food when the cheese eating surrender monkeys make shitloads of it at home?

----------


## 9999

> not for me the chicken farm


Is this the place where dogs go to fight over used condoms that fall through cracks in floor boards?

Staying at Queenco for a week, there are 3 places to check out with live poker games, and I hear a decent seafood restaurant on the north of the beach. Apart from a human nature walk through the much hyped up 'hill', what else is there doing in the area?

----------


## Prikkus

> Is PP better for French food than Laos? Was thinking of doing Vietianne but heard the French food was western prices.


No, it isn't, food in Cambo is generally terrible, unless you have a penchant for tough meat and blandness....

----------


## Prikkus

> Staying at Queenco for a week, there are 3 places to check out with live poker games, and I hear a decent seafood restaurant on the north of the beach. Apart from a human nature walk through the much hyped up 'hill', what else is there doing in the area?


  just wander around, and enjoy the laid back and whacky atmospherre, and of course the absurdly cheap prices, I never really got bored down there

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> 
> Is PP better for French food than Laos? Was thinking of doing Vietianne but heard the French food was western prices.
> 
> 
> Why would you travel to South East Asia for French food when the cheese eating surrender monkeys make shitloads of it at home?




Because I dont live in France and France is expensive.

----------


## Prikkus

perhaps a top notch restaurant in Phnom Penh could serve up some French grub, but it won't be cheap

----------


## 9999

So I applied for E-visa last night about 10 PM and just got emailed to me recently. Impressive.

Any other top shelf restaurants around SHV / Victory beach apart from that popular seafood one?

----------


## wackyjacky

PP is a good food town these days + you can fucking drink nice wine without bringing a. Brink's truck with you. Check out Trip Advisor. They do a good job with PP. For cheap French, I like Marmite on 110. Check out Van's,  the Duck, Open Wine, Oscar's, Metro, and. Limoncello. I live in SHV and I don't have a clue why anyone would want to stay on the hill. It's all Russians and dissipated, destitute, old codgers trying to drink and smoke themselves to death with great haste. The hotels are mostly all run down and it's just depressing.

----------


## 9999

Staying at Queen Co for poker tournament.  Where are the best places to eat then?

----------


## Prikkus

> PP is a good food town these days + you can fucking drink nice wine without bringing a. Brink's truck with you. Check out Trip Advisor. They do a good job with PP. For cheap French, I like Marmite on 110. Check out Van's,  the Duck, Open Wine, Oscar's, Metro, and. Limoncello. I live in SHV and I don't have a clue why anyone would want to stay on the hill. It's all Russians and dissipated, destitute, old codgers trying to drink and smoke themselves to death with great haste. The hotels are mostly all run down and it's just depressing.


Christ you sound like a barrel of laughs :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hill is fine, nice and cheap and some good rooms can be found easy  enough

----------


## Prikkus

> Staying at Queen Co for poker tournament.  Where are the best places to eat then?


doubt you'll get top end food down there, just don't lose too much cash at the game

----------


## wackyjacky

The food in Snook is well priced, but the quality is lacking. Consequently I cook a lot. Most of these joints will be 3 or 4kms from Queenco. Monkey Mark's serves a 600g NZ Rib Eye for $13.50. Mediterraneo for pizza,  Marco Polo for pizza and pasta, Susaday for French, Cabbage Garden for Khmer, Khin's Shack for beach BBQ, McGuiness Cottage for pub grub, Nyam for fusion, Olive and Olive for Mediterranean, Small Beach Bar for a nice hang on the water. It's not far from you on Independence. The best place near you is Zentao. It fancy, French, and I haven't eaten there yet.

----------


## Prikkus

how the other half live eh! :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So I applied for E-visa last night about 10 PM and just got emailed to me recently. Impressive.
> 
> Any other top shelf restaurants around SHV / Victory beach apart from that popular seafood one?


Did you really pay $90?

----------


## wackyjacky

> Originally Posted by wackyjacky
> 
> 
> PP is a good food town these days + you can fucking drink nice wine without bringing a. Brink's truck with you. Check out Trip Advisor. They do a good job with PP. For cheap French, I like Marmite on 110. Check out Van's,  the Duck, Open Wine, Oscar's, Metro, and. Limoncello. I live in SHV and I don't have a clue why anyone would want to stay on the hill. It's all Russians and dissipated, destitute, old codgers trying to drink and smoke themselves to death with great haste. The hotels are mostly all run down and it's just depressing.
> 
> 
> Christ you sound like a barrel of laughs
> 
> Hill is fine, nice and cheap and some good rooms can be found easy  enough


The hill is just a rotting carcass, but  all over town they're rehabbing everything There must be 10 construction sites near my apt downtown. The old dead awful big hotels across from Queenco are getting upgraded too. Even the old Freedom Hotel is getting refurbished. It's mostly Chinese money. You know how much they love casinos. There is even a 40 story hotel going up on Independence Beach. In 3 years the town will be unrecognizable... In a good way.

----------


## Prikkus

in a good way? what, you mean you want another Pattaya? kind of losing its charm really

----------


## Orbit

> The food in Snook is well priced, but the quality is lacking. Consequently I cook a lot. Most of these joints will be 3 or 4kms from Queenco. Monkey Mark's serves a 600g NZ Rib Eye for $13.50. Mediterraneo for pizza,  Marco Polo for pizza and pasta, Susaday for French, Cabbage Garden for Khmer, Khin's Shack for beach BBQ, McGuiness Cottage for pub grub, Nyam for fusion, Olive and Olive for Mediterranean, Small Beach Bar for a nice hang on the water. It's not far from you on Independence. The best place near you is Zentao. It fancy, French, and I haven't eaten there yet.



Just out of curiosity, would you know if Curry Steve still has his curry shop there ?

----------


## Exit Strategy

> So I applied for E-visa last night about 10 PM and just got emailed to me recently. Impressive.


Yeah.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> I live in SHV and I don't have a clue why anyone would want to stay on the hill. It's all Russians and dissipated, destitute, old codgers


Second that. Having spent that minimal time on the hill, gave me that impression.

----------


## wackyjacky

> Originally Posted by wackyjacky
> 
> 
> The food in Snook is well priced, but the quality is lacking. Consequently I cook a lot. Most of these joints will be 3 or 4kms from Queenco. Monkey Mark's serves a 600g NZ Rib Eye for $13.50. Mediterraneo for pizza,  Marco Polo for pizza and pasta, Susaday for French, Cabbage Garden for Khmer, Khin's Shack for beach BBQ, McGuiness Cottage for pub grub, Nyam for fusion, Olive and Olive for Mediterranean, Small Beach Bar for a nice hang on the water. It's not far from you on Independence. The best place near you is Zentao. It fancy, French, and I haven't eaten there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, would you know if Curry Steve still has his curry shop there ?


No, but he taught them at Shooters how to make his curries supposedly. I haven't eaten there since he left.

----------


## Little Chuchok

Can't afford the girls in Thailand Harry?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can't afford the girls in Thailand Harry?


I'm not one of those farang that "buys" women to try and make themselves feel big,  Chewcock.  

If you're looking for tips and prices, ask Prikkus.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> PP is a good food town these days + you can fucking drink nice wine without bringing a. Brink's truck with you. Check out Trip Advisor. They do a good job with PP. For cheap French, I like Marmite on 110. Check out Van's,  the Duck, Open Wine, Oscar's, Metro, and. Limoncello. I live in SHV and I don't have a clue why anyone would want to stay on the hill. It's all Russians and dissipated, destitute, old codgers trying to drink and smoke themselves to death with great haste. The hotels are mostly all run down and it's just depressing.


your not wrong there whacky, PP is an absolute delight as far as strapping on the  feed bag goes, inexpensive and quality, the next time I can wangle a few days of from work that's where I'm headed, only takes an hour and to fly From Vientiane 
to

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> ...


And they don't speak English and are generally nasty.

----------


## chassamui

> And they don't speak English and are generally nasty.


The French aren't so bad, so long as you remember to ask for fromage and not kase.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> And they don't speak English and are generally nasty.
> 
> 
> The French aren't so bad, so long as you remember to ask for fromage and not kase.


Baguettes in Cambodia are good though :Smile:  But they don't speak French, sorry.

But let's not forget what went on under French rule, slavery and universities not allowed for Cambodians and what caused rise of Pol Pot and Khmer Rouge and why Cambodia is, still,  amongst other ex-French colonies, one of poorest countries on this planet. 

But now Cambodia is advancing rapidly, free of french scum. They have a future.

I can hear your answer: But British did it too. No pal.

British Empire created richest and most powerful countries on this planet, United States of America, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, Singapore, Hong Kong and then some.

Spot the difference?

----------


## chassamui

We gave them steam trains cricket and missionarys. Fair exchange is no robbery.




> Baguettes in Cambodia are good though But they don't speak French, sorry.


Don't apologise please. I never met a talking baguette before, much less one fluent in french.

You take life too seriously, always apportioning blame, usually out of context and where blame would be an anachronism.

Relax and have a massage from a former colonist.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> ...



Nz rich and powerful  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> 
> Can't afford the girls in Thailand Harry?
> 
> 
> I'm not one of those farang that "buys" women to try and make themselves feel big,  Chewcock.


I never insinuated that you buy woman to make yourself feel big.You came up with that idea all by yourself ,Harold.Well done.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chassamui
> ...


Yes, rich at least, most powerful in the world with her Anglosphere allies.

Nothing you poor euroshite can do about that.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> ...


Nz is a tinpot nation with bad weather.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Shut up with your nonsense lads and tell me more about these baguettes.

----------


## Exit Strategy

These baguettes come with different fillings, you can buy them on the street or in restaurant. I prefer latter because you can sit down and get good fruit shake while waiting for the takeaway, and there is usually a soup too included. Dip it in it is great.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> These baguettes come with different fillings, you can buy them on the street or in restaurant. I prefer latter because you can sit down and get good fruit shake while waiting for the takeaway, and there is usually a soup too included. Dip it in it is great.


Are they like Bánh mì, lots of different fillings to choose from?

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> These baguettes come with different fillings, you can buy them on the street or in restaurant. I prefer latter because you can sit down and get good fruit shake while waiting for the takeaway, and there is usually a soup too included. Dip it in it is great.
> 
> 
> Are they like Bánh mì, lots of different fillings to choose from?


Sort of like, but with PP street sellers, not that many different fillings, there you need a restaurant.

----------


## Dillinger

> Are they like Bánh mì, lots of different fillings to choose from?





> there is usually a soup too included. Dip it in it is great.


Doesn't look like it, might wanna take some Marmite with you :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> lots of different fillings to choose from?


minced dog with nam pla

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Are they like Bánh mì, lots of different fillings to choose from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, doesn't look that good but you only live once so might as well give it a try :Smile:  Soak the bread in it and it's great.

Or Vegemite it is :Smile:

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> lots of different fillings to choose from?
> 
> 
> minced dog with nam pla


That hurt... :Smile:

----------


## Prikkus

> So I applied for E-visa last night about 10 PM and just got emailed to me recently. Impressive.
> 
> Any other top shelf restaurants around SHV / Victory beach apart from that popular seafood one?



just got back into Camdodia, overland from Aranyaprathet/Poipet - charge was 1400Baht for 1 month extendable visa, ie: visa on arrival cash

----------


## Prikkus

> I'm not one of those farang that "buys" women to try and make themselves feel big,  Chewcock.  
> 
> If you're looking for tips and prices, ask Prikkus.


that's right, bet you're just one of those guys that all the girls go with for free :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Prikkus

> But let's not forget what went on under French rule, slavery and universities not allowed for Cambodians and what caused rise of Pol Pot and Khmer Rouge and why Cambodia is, still,  amongst other ex-French colonies, one of poorest countries on this planet. 
> 
> But now Cambodia is advancing rapidly, free of french scum. They have a future.


that's right, blame the White  man,  can't be anything to do with the locals  now can it :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one of those farang that "buys" women to try and make themselves feel big,  Chewcock.  
> 
> If you're looking for tips and prices, ask Prikkus.
> 
> 
> that's right, bet you're just one of those guys that all the girls go with for free


What's with the obsession with poverty-stricken Asian ladies Prikkus?

Can't get yourself a white girl?

----------


## stroller

> But let's not forget what went on under French rule, slavery and universities not allowed for Cambodians and what caused rise of Pol Pot and Khmer Rouge and why Cambodia is, still,  amongst other ex-French colonies, one of poorest countries on this planet. 
> 
> But now Cambodia is advancing rapidly, free of french scum. They have a future.


Well, it's been 'free' of the French for 40 years now, 'advancing' to the Khmer Rouge regime, after that all sort of pedo scum and anti-social riff-raff from across the world has gathered there. I understand you are a regular visitor yourself?

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by 9999
> 
> 
> So I applied for E-visa last night about 10 PM and just got emailed to me recently. Impressive.
> 
> Any other top shelf restaurants around SHV / Victory beach apart from that popular seafood one?
> 
> 
> 
> just got back into Camdodia, overland from Aranyaprathet/Poipet - charge was 1400Baht for 1 month extendable visa, ie: visa on arrival cash


So you got business visa, if you mean extendable - it costs USD35 not 1400b, you have been had but dont feel too sad as many others have been had too. Usually poor backpackers who really could not have that tiny amount of money to lose. You could have checked all about it on the internet beforehand though. But just add it to experience, next time you will know better. And crossing Poipet... 

And I'm not saying you are stupid in any way but this is the how it goes. Next time you know more. And good luck on your future travels and it'd be nice if you contribute here how it goes to help others.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> What's with the obsession with poverty-stricken Asian ladies Prikkus? 
> Can't get yourself a white girl?


Must put my foot down here Harry  :Smile: 

Who would want a white girl?  :Smile: 

Sorry, if you found a keeper and she's great then it's all good  :Smile: 

Sorry mate got history with Aryan girl...

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> But let's not forget what went on under French rule, slavery and universities not allowed for Cambodians and what caused rise of Pol Pot and Khmer Rouge and why Cambodia is, still,  amongst other ex-French colonies, one of poorest countries on this planet. 
> 
> But now Cambodia is advancing rapidly, free of french scum. They have a future.
> 
> 
> Well, it's been 'free' of the French for 40 years now, 'advancing' to the Khmer Rouge regime, after that all sort of pedo scum and anti-social riff-raff from across the world has gathered there. I understand you are a regular visitor yourself?



Stalker, I bloody knew. Every post I make you end up commenting about issues you know shit all about. 

And yes I'm regular and have life for me and my family there too if Thailand turns to shit, when the event happens. 

I suggest you consider your options too. 

Malaysia has too many islamists (OK reading your posts that might be just fine for you), Singapore is OK (I happen to  have Employment Pass EP, which is the best you can get) , HK is good but a bit of a flight, South Korea is Great but even longer flight, Japan is great but even more longer flight and red tape with with family entering. Aus or NZ or US are great but a bit far to visit relatives. 

Oh, then there's your europe - no go zone just fokin die fokin mutant zombies. (except the good European countries who control their borders) 

Got it? 

Saw your photo btw :Smile: 
 :cmn:

----------


## Exit Strategy

But back to baguettes, oh well a bit unrelated really but I really like coffee in Cambodia. Sugar and milk for me. Even in Poi Pet if you walk to direction on main street to bus station, let's say half a mile and then maybe some, there is a coffee shop that serves great coffee.

----------


## chassamui

Only prolonged exposure to LSD can produce a posting history as effortlessly ludicrous as yours ES.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Only prolonged exposure to LSD can produce a posting history as effortlessly ludicrous as yours ES.


Please do explain what you mean by that?

----------


## 9999

Not sure what Harry is on about e visa was $37 you be a sucker to not do it that way if you fly in

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Not sure what Harry is on about e visa was $37 you be a sucker to not do it that way if you fly in


The link you told me you used says otherwise. 




> What is the cost of applying Visa online with Evisa for Cambodia ?
> 
> We accept GBP & USD and all major Credit cards accepted. If you are making the payment in USD, the total cost will be:
>  USD 30.00 (Government fee) + USD 10.00 (Processing fee) + USD 50.00 (Service fee) = Total Payable USD 90.00


Got my official e-visa from the Government site:

https://www.evisa.gov.kh/

Applied on Saturday, got it yesterday.




> USD30 + USD7 (processing charge)

----------


## 9999

Shit sorry Harry I think I gave you a bogus link I just Googled and copied the first link so people look out there appears to be a rort site that charges more.

----------


## wackyjacky

Evisa is the way to go since it saves you a page in your pp. On arrival is 30 (+ 2 if you don't bring photos). The wait is usually a short one, but can be >30 mins if a couple planes arrive simultaneously. As far as ban mi, I've had a few in VN and exactly one here with no problems. It's always pate`, and looking at the mayo festering in the sun is off-puting for me. Generally, expats avoid street food here to save stress on the anus. Most of the street coffee guys sell fake coffee - avoid. Actually most hotels and  restaurants serve the sweet greasy shit too. Get a taxi from a kiosk outside the door. They're only a few bucks > a tuk tuk. Have him cut over to street 128 as the normal route 110 is all fucked up by construction.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Shit sorry Harry I think I gave you a bogus link I just Googled and copied the first link so people look out there appears to be a rort site that charges more.


Ah that 'splains it.

I spotted it straight away though. Way too slick for a SEA government website.

 :Smile:

----------


## Exit Strategy

Another good point about eVisa. And you don't even need the return copy (recently anyway) though I think better to print it too :Smile:  Just use some kind of hand sanitizer after fingerprint scanner. Just a practical advice :Smile: 




> Evisa is the way to go since it saves you a page in your pp. On arrival is 30 (+ 2 if you don't bring photos). The wait is usually a short one, but can be >30 mins if a couple planes arrive simultaneously. As far as ban mi, I've had a few in VN and exactly one here with no problems. It's always pate`, and looking at the mayo festering in the sun is off-puting for me. Generally, expats avoid street food here to save stress on the anus. Most of the street coffee guys sell fake coffee - avoid. Actually most hotels and  restaurants serve the sweet greasy shit too. Get a taxi from a kiosk outside the door. They're only a few bucks > a tuk tuk. Have him cut over to street 128 as the normal route 110 is all fucked up by construction.

----------


## Exit Strategy

And Burma, I mean Myanmar of course, has eVisa available too now
Myanmar eVisa (Official Government Website)

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But let's not forget what went on under French rule, slavery and universities not allowed for Cambodians and what caused rise of Pol Pot and Khmer Rouge and why Cambodia is, still,  amongst other ex-French colonies, one of poorest countries on this planet. 
> 
> But now Cambodia is advancing rapidly, free of french scum. They have a future.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with White man pal, just the French.

----------


## Prikkus

> What's with the obsession with poverty-stricken Asian ladies Prikkus?
> 
> Can't get yourself a white girl?


in case you hadn't noticed, most of the girls in SE Asia aren't excactly white

----------


## Prikkus

> So you got business visa, if you mean extendable - it costs USD35 not 1400b, you have been had but dont feel too sad as many others have been had too. Usually poor backpackers who really could not have that tiny amount of money to lose. You could have checked all about it on the internet beforehand though. But just add it to experience, next time you will know better. And crossing Poipet...


it works out to an extra 4USD - though if you could show me where there is an exchange booth in Bangkok that gives you the excact conversion rate from Baht to USD then sure, next time I'll do that first of course :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Prikkus

> Nothing to do with White man pal, just the French.


KR, Pol Pot, Civil war, social dysfunction etc.. NOT the fault of the French

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with White man pal, just the French.
> 
> 
> KR, Pol Pot, Civil war, social dysfunction etc.. NOT the fault of the French


It was exactly the fault of the French that created that situation. Read some history books. While on that, check out why all other ex-french colonies are dirt poor as well, most doing much worse than modern day Cambodia.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> it works out to an extra 4USD - though if you could show me where there is an exchange booth in Bangkok that gives you the excact conversion rate from Baht to USD then sure, next time I'll do that first of course


Understanding that is serious money for backpacker... but how about a bank? Plenty of internationally operating banks in Bangkok. Must be some on Khao San Road too, but haven't checked.

----------


## Exit Strategy

*Troller,*

thanks for the red again about something you know nothing about. If you knew something about this, why not post it publicly and not just send silly "you are shit" comment.

I despise your kind of... what are you anyway? Mutant zombie euroshite?

----------


## Prikkus

> It was exactly the fault of the French that created that situation. Read some history books. While on that, check out why all other ex-french colonies are dirt poor as well, most doing much worse than modern day Cambodia.


you mean like Vietnam? yeah right, fukin retard.....

I think you is just a bleeding hearts looking to blame the white man - the French didn't start the KR or the screwed up mentality of the Khmers....having a dysfunctional society and then blaming it on the white man is the thing that NGO lib do-gooders do , total waste of space IOW

----------


## Prikkus

> Understanding that is serious money for backpacker... but how about a bank? Plenty of internationally operating banks in Bangkok. Must be some on Khao San Road too, but haven't checked.


and you happen to know a bank that will give a customer the exact exchange rate,  you know without commision or shaving of the rate in some way? no, they do not, banks do not give 'free' currency exchanges

----------


## wackyjacky

Probably best to get about $50 first. At BKK there's a Superrch now down by the ARL entrance with decent rates. It's more important at land crossings though, where the Immigration cocksuckers are voracious - 1600+.

----------


## Prikkus

but seriously this is backpacker stuff, you know trying to save 1 dollar here, 1 dollar there, how about just crossing the border and getting on with it and Exit Strategy seems to have some fear of Poipet as well..

----------


## harrybarracuda

> but seriously this is backpacker stuff, you know trying to save 1 dollar here, 1 dollar there, how about just crossing the border and getting on with it and Exit Strategy seems to have some fear of Poipet as well..





> _I usually stay in the $6 rooms, plenty of them about, and fine for taking skanks back to !_


Oh the irony.

 :rofl:

----------


## Prikkus

6 bucks a day for a month adds up to 180, so that's worth doing compared to your 150/night room

not the same thing

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Oh the irony.


Indeed. LOL

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 6 bucks a day for a month adds up to 180, so that's worth doing compared to your 150/night room
> 
> not the same thing


Best you worry about trying to save a dollar or two here or there then.

 :rofl:

----------


## Exit Strategy

> it works out to an extra 4USD


Yeah.




> you mean like Vietnam? yeah right, fukin retard.....


And read the books again and learn about the French who created that nasty situation as well. If you can't read, watch some f*kin movie....re-

----------


## Exit Strategy

> but seriously this is backpacker stuff, you know trying to save 1 dollar here, 1 dollar there, and Exit Strategy seems to have some fear of Poipet as well..


WTF? Fear of Poi Pet? Do explain. I have walked over that border number of times. Tell you what, you need to be aware, your kind of backpacker will be done without proper knowledge how things work out (google is your friend, even if your lot wants to erase Google, euroshite). So maybe I fear and keep watching left and right there, but then again, that is a basic instinct that has kept me alive quite a long time. 

That said, Poi Pet isn't anywhere near top list of dangerous places there are.

----------


## stroller

Mushroom omelette for dinner again, ES?

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Mushroom omelette for dinner again, ES?


Who asked you anything?

Do you have something to contribute to this thread?

You sent me some very strange red speaking about "dog shit". I know we don't share the the language, but try google translate next time. Better still, piss of. With your camel and neverna and have a great threesome, oh you did already, but don't post it please, it's fokin sick.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Mushroom omelette for dinner again, ES?


Who asked you anything?

Do you have something to contribute to this thread?

You sent me some very strange red speaking about "dog shit". I know we don't share the language, but try google translate next time. Better still, piss of. With your camel and neverna and have a great threesome, oh you did already, but don't post it please, it really is fokin sick.

----------


## Prikkus

> And read the books again and learn about the French who created that nasty situation as well. If you can't read, watch some f*kin movie....re-



except the French actually built Vietnam up , then the locals took over and now it's turned out rather well  - but Cambodia, the French neglected and now it's turned to shit - so your view of blaming the French is inconsistent

----------


## Prikkus

> WTF? Fear of Poi Pet? Do explain. I have walked over that border number of times. Tell you what, you need to be aware, your kind of backpacker will be done without proper knowledge how things work out (google is your friend, even if your lot wants to erase Google, euroshite).



this is just fucking drivel, wot u on about ?

so you are some kind of Marco Polo that needs to google everything, what happens when you don't have an internet connection,  must be meltdown! LOL

----------


## Exit Strategy

> except the French actually built Vietnam up


You would have spoiled my morning coffee, had I cared about your mad ramblings. 

Read what you just said, above. Are you insane? Have you been to Viet Nam and spoken to people there? Asked what they think about fokin great frogs...eh french?

FROG RADAR: ORANGE ALERT. Approach only after armed response team has arrived.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Since none of this particular argument relates to things to do in PP, could you open a thread in Speakers and fuck off there?

----------


## Little Chuchok

^oh look, the little play for pay lady is getting cross. :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^oh look, the little play for pay lady is getting cross.


Are you under the impression that added three emoticons after each one of your feeble-minded, inane comments makes it in some way amusing?

Because here's a tip, it isn't working.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> 
> ^oh look, the little play for pay lady is getting cross.
> 
> 
> Are you under the impression that added three emoticons after each one of your feeble-minded, inane comments makes it in some way amusing?
> 
> Because here's a tip, it isn't working.


I was actually taking the piss. Thought you would have 'got' it.You normally only put one little emoticons in your fine upstanding and hilariously funny comments.

So this is a look in the mirror for you Harold...  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> ...


Ah.

Amusement.

Ho. Ho Ho.  Ho.

Satisfied?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We want pictures Harry. Fook all these meatheads, pics of the bars and slappers please

----------


## Exit Strategy

> We want pictures Harry. Fook all these meatheads, pics of the bars and slappers please


Don't we all. I have photos from time when I was single but I dont post them for respect and privacy of the ladies. Sorry.

I think you should head to Shanghai Club or Riverside st. 136 and any other street from river. Low end at Walkabout but sometimes happy surprises, go upstairs if open.

----------


## Iceman123

> Don't we all. I have photos from time when I was single but I dont post them for respect and privacy of the ladies. Sorry.


Are you really that fuckin' ugly?
 :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


 :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we all. I have photos from time when I was single but I dont post them for respect and privacy of the ladies. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Are you really that fuckin' ugly?


555 yeah I'm western man who has condo super Fitness centre. With aircon btw

I can recommend some books to you if you want to stay heatlhy and strong

----------

